

Playing computer games can improve your eyesight, experts say - ravindra1982
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1165656/Playing-games-improve-eyesight-experts-say.html

======
jcromartie
Many years ago, a family friend's child was "prescribed" a Sega Genesis and
fast-moving video games to help improve his eyesight.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
I had really great eyesight up until about 7th grade. This happened to be
about the time I stopped playing games daily, but I can't believe it was
because I no longer played video games. I think it had more to do with my
reading.

------
tybris
Well not for me. I have quite a hard time keeping by eyes from hurting after
staring at a computer screen all day. Thank god for paper.

~~~
snprbob86
Reading is definitely different than playing video games.

I personally take frequent eye ball breaks from writing code. Video games,
however, don't seem to bother me for twice, if not three times as long. I
can't go two hours reading without a break, but I can easily kill an entire
sick day playing a video game.

------
raptrex
I think my eyes got worst from playing the gameboy pocket too much

